# WinCC/PC S7 vs. Proleit



## kolbendosierer (7 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bei uns in der Firma soll ein größerer Umbau von statten gehen.Die Ausmischanlage soll entweder auf WinCC/PC S7 oder Proleit laufen.

Hatt jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit beiden Systemen gehabt?

Welches ist z.B. offener?
Brauch man immer einen von der Firma wenn man was erweitern will?


Danke 

Robert


----------

